# Appointment to be clipped or shaved this wednesday



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I thought this would have to be done eventually. Radar seems to be matting very badly lately and I have an appointment to bring him into the vets/groomers this Wednesday so they can have a look at him and determine if he needs to be shaved right down or if he needs to be clipped very short. Radar is just past Nine Months and I'm not sure if some Havs can Blow Coat sooner than others or does the environment have any effect? I wonder. 

Well I do have some pre-groomed pics that I will post. Radar's not bad when he's brushed but we have some really dry air and I'm getting a humidifier for the apartment tomorrow for My Wife because she has Asthma and this weather really wreaks havoc on her lungs. Plus you know being pregnant doesn't help either and Dovanna read that her sinuses will dry up because of being pregnant and I ordered a Germ Guardian Humidifier on Ebay but it won't be here for a couple of weeks so I have to get this one for now. 

It's the same make but it's more portable (desktop) It's on Sale for $15 off at Home Hardware down from $59.99-$44.99 so it's a pretty good deal seeing how they cost $69.99 on the Web Site. The one I got on Ebay was $219.99 on the site and I got it for $179.99 and then the $30 in shipping on top of that which is ok for me. I can spare no expense when it comes to a newly Pregnant Wife and a matting Havanese so what are you gonna do right.

Any stories or anecdotes about the perils of Havanese hair stories are always appreciated. I just love reading about the various tales and woes of taking care of our little furballs.

Derek


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've still got capote in a long cut..but don't underestimate how many times I've thought about taking a pair of scissors to him right then and there..lol. I'm not sure if he's blowing coat or not..I don't know exactly how to tell.. but he has at least one mat (at LEAST) everytime I brush him..which now is every other day. I just got finished pulling out a line of mats that extended between his chest and both of his armpits. He wasn't at all happy. 

I think if I clipped him I'd be more upset than he would be though..lol. I love his big poofy hair! It doesn't matter how much my boyfriend says he looks like a gay dog with his ponytail atop his head..he's MY gay dog..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Derek,

I feel for you. I am going through the same thing with Houston. Last month, I thought the groomer was going to swat me. I thought I was doing a wonderful job but his undercoat was a mess. She did say he was blowing coat plus his winter coat is extemely thick. (The thickest she has seen on any of her clients). She had a bet that I would come in this month and say shave it off.

I have been spraying conditioner detangeler every day on him and it helps. He runs around like hell trying to ripe the smell off on the couch, carpet, etc. LOL I guess he doesn't like to smell pretty. LOL His craziness doesn't help with matts. 

I bought a rake which she recommended for his thick undercoat and that seems to help too. It gets way more hair off then just the slicker brush. 

So, I think I will leave him go with his 3" puppy cut. I wonder if she will groom him for free if she lost the bet. LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We live in the south and Smarty is doing the same thing at 9 months. I have to brush her every day. For a non shedding breed, we have hair on everything. My DH said to warn our Christmas guest not to wear dark colors and for us to give them lint brushes as gifts.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Derek,
I had to do shave Brady down right before his first birthday. Even in a puppy cut, he got matting so bad that I had to let the groomer shave him. It actually got really bad while we were away and he was staying with is breeder. He climbed in her pond and got all wet and I don't think she was able to brush him out afterwards. Anyway, it was tough, but I definately handled it worse than he did. Remember, it is hair and it will grow back. His groomer had said she could spend 2 hours trying to get the matts out, but we agreed that wouldn't be fair to him. It wasn't his fault and I didn't want him to suffer.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi blew coat at 7 mos and then at 18 mos. When he was 7 mos, I had him shaved down because it was so bad. The second time, I almost gave in, but we got through it with lots of brushing and patience. Right now, he is much easier to take care of and hardly gets mats at all.

Shelby didn't start until she was almost 11 mos. She is still matting a lot, but is much easier to take care of.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo starting blowing coat weeks ago and it got so bad by his last bath that I spent hours trying to work them out, finally cutting some of the stubborn ones out. I hate it because I love his coat and am determined to try to live through this without cutting/shaving him down. He might live through a shaving but I know I'd want to cry.

I still brush him every night, but he likes it less and less (who could blame him). The matts around his ears are the worst, but the rest of it seems a little bit better. Only time will tell, but it does test one's endurance.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek, 
As long as you leave his tail and ears fluffy they can make him look really cute with a puppy cut.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We have cooper in a puppy cut, and I'll NEVER go back. I just keep saying "ahh..look at that puppy face", lol. I've honestly never thought he looked cuter then he does right now. The long hair just wasn't my thing, I realized. When we go out, people are shocked he's over a yr old. They think he's just a few months old. My little puppy face 
And maybe I'm lucky with his hair, but I only brush it about once a wk now. But, since I'm clipping his hair myself now, if I find a mat, or some area is growing too fast...off with it.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

How do you know when they are blowing coat? Can someone explain exactly what it means? Marvin is almost 9 months, and with the snow and wearing his snowsuit a lot - he has started developing some unruly armpit mats. So far, I'm just having the groomer trim him with scissors, but I wonder when they day will come when I've had enough. He looks pretty ratty these days. Like I thought my Hav would never look.

Another question - can you trim the eyebrows but let the head hair grow longer? When the groomer has trimmed his head, I think it looks way too poofy and weird. But his eyebrows get too long and I can't see his eyes.



Carol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Carol,

The only thing I can tell you about blowing coat is you'll know when it's happening. I used to ask the same question, then one day Milo started to mat badly and his hair just didn't look the same. It looked much as you describe "ratty." It still does, he's going through that period of time when he just doesn't look wonderful (except of course to me). It doesn't matter how often I comb or brush him, he just doesn't look right. The only good thing about it (or so I'm told) it will pass.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

First of all, CONGRATULATIONS on your upcoming arrival. That's wonderful news!!

Second - A couple weeks ago I had Rudy's hair cut. ( I love it long, but he doesn't. (He just turned 1 year) He did not like the daily grooming, top knots, etc.....and I didn't want that to be a part of his daily life. SO, I took a picture of Brady with me to the groomers (I just love his look!) and asked for the same cut. I told the groomer, "If I cry when I come back to pick him up, don't worry, I really want you to do this."  Well, I LOVE IT! He is so stinkin' cute I can't even tell ya! Here's his new look. We were probably close to the end of blowing coat, but it wasn't worth his daily "hide under the desk" when the brush basket came out.

Rocky on the other hand loves his daily grooming! Bring on the hair gel!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> It doesn't matter how much my boyfriend says he looks like a gay dog with his ponytail atop his head..he's MY gay dog..


My son also hates it when I put a ponytail in Bugsy's hair. So I keep telling my son that he is not gay, just in touch with his feminine side.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Maybe this is whats going on with Marvin (and what does it mean, exactly, to blow a coat?) His fur just seems not as nice, kind of ratty and it feels different. And, I just found several mats on his underside. Then I found a big one down near his belly. I swear to god, I'm trying to get this mat free of the other hair and then realized it was his wee-wee. My 16 year old daughter was rolling on the floor laughing. Ewwww mom grooooooooooooooooss!!!!! I think it's time to stop worrying about mats and go to bed.

Carol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> My son also hates it when I put a ponytail in Bugsy's hair. So I keep telling my son that he is not gay, just in touch with his feminine side.


That is hilarious! My 12 year old son also was upset when we first put Lincoln's hair in a topknot. Then, one day when he came home from school and saw that I'd put Scout's hair in a topknot for the very first time, he screamed, "Noooooo! He's too young!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!" :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahaha... Capote's coat has changed..it's really wavy now.. It used to be straight. But it's never been ratty. It's always been soft and fluffy even with the mats. The mats develop in his undercoat so I can't tell if he's blowing or not??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Rudy's cut.

I assumed the blowing coat was when I started seeing hair on my dark clothes and the matting was from loose hair.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carol, OMG, that's HYSTERICAL !!!!!! ound: ound: ound:

Rita wrote: *"I bought a rake which she recommended for his thick undercoat and that seems to help too. It gets way more hair off then just the slicker brush. "*

There are many threads on puppy cuts, types of brushes, what works and what doesn't for some of the members. I do know that a slicker brush isn't usually recommended since it can tear the hair, making it finer and then more apt to mat. I have heard the rake can do the same thing. It cuts through mats, but it also may damage the hair. If the hair is too thin, it will likely tangle more easily.

Here are some links to other threads in the forum, if you all are interested...

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2581 - grooming tips

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2288 - mats

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1668 - big mats

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1125 - cutting your dog's hair

Anyway, if you look over all the pages in this section, "grooming", you'll find loads of great info! Hope that helps.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cindy, I think that is one adorable pup!!!!! He looks very nice in that cut. Suits him!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cindy, Rudy's cut is adorable!! 
I love Brady's cut too. If and when I decide to put Sedona in a puppy cut again, I'm taking a photo of Brady.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Brady and I are flattered. Now, if only I could get my new groomer to duplicate his cut a little better. My old groomer retired and the new one has only cut him twice so far. She has done a great job, but I have a few things I want her to do a little differently next time. I do love that cut on Rudy too!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Karen, what I love about Brady is the bob of his ears and his hair looks to be about 1" to 1.5" long. Cuddly & soft, but not real short. You also do a very good job keeping his eyes clean from tear staining. I'm struggling with that on Rocky.

Rudy's ear leathers are a little longer than Brady's so they couldn't bob his hair any shorter. I think it makes them look like their smiling. I can't believe how much easier he is to take care of. He's happier with his shorter hair, and doesn't mind his brushing at all.

Brady can be our poster boy for puppy cuts. Please post MORE pictures!!!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Cindy,

How short did they set the shaver with Rudy's coat? Was it all over - body, feet, head? 

I have to admit I like the fuzzy feet (because I have to call him Mr. Fuzzy feet) but the long body hair is a pain. 

Carol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

juliav said:


> My son also hates it when I put a ponytail in Bugsy's hair. So I keep telling my son that he is not gay, just in touch with his feminine side.


Now I have to clean up the cracker crumbs I spit out all over my keyboard. Thanks for my morning laugh.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Carol,

Sorry, I don't know what setting they used. I just explained I wanted his hair to be 1" - 1.5" long _all over _so he would still be fluffy. Bringing the picture of what I wanted his cut to look like help the groomer understand what I was looking for.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Before and After Grooming Pics!!*

Well here are the before and after pics of Radar before when he's shaggy and after when he's been totally clipped very short. We had the Groomer leave his tail long so he looks very cute. Here We Go.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my! You werent kidding when you said really short! :whoo:
How do you like it?
I think he looks adorable...but not quite the fluffy Havanese I was expecting to see! I bet he will be happy to not get brushed for a while!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Some More Pics.....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Radar looks so tiny. I sure hope he has lots of sweaters and coats.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, that is a big difference. I like how he stuck his tongue out to let us know he's still a hav.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Look at those beautiful eyes on that boy!! I think Radar looks cute. He does look kinda cold though. We had to shave McKenna down exactly like that once. Since she abhors grooming, she was pretty pleased with it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much but I have to say your the second forum member to confuse Radar with Beamer. Wait till I tell Ryan on You...LOL....ound:

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a difference!!! There really isn't much to a Havanese when you cut the hair off! I love his new look, he has the biggest brown eyes!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow Derek, Radar look cute in a short cut! Oreo, had a short cut done and he does not suit it at all. Btw, I can see he has great tone in his body, from what I can see! I know how matted they can get, and in our case I messed up the cut and had to bite the bullet and take Oreo in to the groomer to get evened out. I will NEVER attempt to cut his hair again!! lol

I do miss line combing ALOT, and Beamer reminded me of how much I miss it.
Just letting you know that if ever you and Dovanna want to go on vacation..... I am here to help you with Radar! 

Please hug Dovanna for me :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Am I allowed to say I think he looks, well . . . naked. I would definitely plan on dressing him warm on those cold days ahead. He looks soooo tiny without all that hair.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

He looks so happy! I had to do that once with Ollie - grows fast! Just wait!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, that's quite the change...and I was thinking Marley's hair was short <g>. So much easier to brush now, though, eh? Love the tongue sticking out!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Radar?? IS that YOU?????? 

Derek, are you sure they didnt pull the 'ol switch-a-roo on you at the groomers?? lol

I never imagined you were going to shave him down that much as I know you were so agianst even a trim-up before!

Fortunatly he has really good jeans! 

AND!! When are we getting together so the brothers can play?????????:ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Derek!! When you said shave, you really meant shave!!! What a sweet face!! Glad all is going well.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dear Goodness, that is VERY short, especially for wintertime! I guess you were looking for an excuse to buy SWEATERS :smow:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Derek, Radar reminds me of the Shavanese the periodically comes up in a litter - cute face and he can pull that look off


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW! That is definately *short*!!! It sorta reminds me how Gucci looks when she's sopping wet in the bath, lol...Does he get cold? He's such a cutie.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a difference! Radar still has the sweetest face and is still a cutie!  I'm with several other posters, it's a great excuse to shop for all those cute sweaters :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> We live in the south and Smarty is doing the same thing at 9 months. I have to brush her every day. For a non shedding breed, we have hair on everything. My DH said to warn our Christmas guest not to wear dark colors and for us to give them lint brushes as gifts.


*OH! how I know this scene. Lilly is 1 now and we still comb her out everyday and have hair ever where it seems. She isn't matting as bad but we have a lot of loose hair. I guess the non-shedding just refers to loosing a winter coat in the spring but they still loose hair like we do. BUT for some reason we notice their hair lost more then our own except for my daughters who has hair mid chest length. Heres hopeing it gets better.*


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He looks so tiny now but has the biggest eyes! I am sure you will both be happier not having to deal with the matts. They definitly take patience! 

Helen, what is this line combing you keep mentioning?


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

JUST THIS PAST MONDAY WE DECIDED TO AVE EMMA BUZZED INTO A LAMB CUT. She really likes to get wet, and between the snow, and playing for 4 days with her best buddy Barney a little blind dauchound? and running around in the rain she really started to look like a little abandoned waif puppy. She looks great, so cuddly and we can see her cute little shape. She looks like her muted colors have been airbrushed on, and we don't have to worry about her harness contributing to more tangles. 
i will have to post the new and inproved Emma. but the pics are on my phone and they do not easily transfer, so i will have to take some with the digital.. 
She is just like a little lamb... and I am glad we took this bold step...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Catlieber, what is a Lamb Cut? It sounds very cute  

Linecombing, is simply when you comb the coat line by line. I spray a little leave in conditioner on the comb and then work each section from the ends to the root and work my way through the body in 1 inch sections. It helps with matts and to ensure you get down to the skin.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catlieber,

We need to see the pictures of your baby. :biggrin1: pwaleez!!!!


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

Emma is cut like Rudy... her face is the same as usual, but her body , and 4 legs are all the same length... she looks great!!! i suppose some would call this a puppy cut, it is not as short as you may see some ****zu's as my groomer said, she is just one length overall. she sure is cute and as soon as I get a pic on the digital camera , I will post it!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, that is short! Does he feel cold? Looks like he is going to have a great winter wardrobe! . I love his pretty eyes.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

i am trying to upload some pictures of Emma's new look but having no success... so the current avatar is as good as I can get right now!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My thanks to everyone who likes the way we had Radar cut. I really like the term "Lamb Cut" because that's the first thing that came to mind when I saw him right after we got him back from the Groomers. When I first got him into the Vet's Office the Groomer told me that it would be too much for him to brush him out and that whenever he was brought back to the groomers then he would have a negative association with it and would remember the experience whenever we brought him back. I think we made the right choice. Now we can start over with Radar's coat and he'll grow out very nice I think.

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He looks cold, but cute none the less!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What an adorable face!!! You can really see what a nice build he has too. You are right- it will grow back quite nicely. and it's like you have a new puppy! wait til he starts getting fuzzy again-- boy will you think he looks like a puppy again.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Derek I think Radar needs some sweaters for Christmas. Kohana can send him some of hers from last year, as she looked a lot like Radar after her dematting session! Don't worry it will grow and he'll probably like the a-la-natural look! Kohana did and still doesn't love the brushing sessions. He's a cutie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We had an accident with a groomer who shaved my maltese and left her face and her tail long. It was his idea of a puppy cut when my husband took her (ofcourse I wasn't in town) to some crazy place called bow wow boutique. The great thing about these guys, is they love you if you have a bad hair cut as well  You can be sure it grows back!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Little Radar looks so little! You can really see how slim some of these Havs are without all that poofy hair. lol Radar is cute as a button!


----------

